# British Carpenter thinking of moving to Canada, any advice?



## Mattingalls (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm a British male thinking of moving to Canada next year, i'm a qualified carpenter and my girlfriend of 3 years is a qualified beauty therapist. 

We're both currently living and working in Cyprus but feel like this country is just a stepping stone to something better......any advice?

Which visa would be best? How much roughly do they cost? And where do I get one without being ripped off? 

My heads abit confused after reading through different agency websites and doing assesments lol

Thanks, 

Matt


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Mattingalls said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a British male thinking of moving to Canada next year, i'm a qualified carpenter and my girlfriend of 3 years is a qualified beauty therapist.
> 
> ...


Hello Matt and welcome to the site,

There are really only two ways to enter Canada. You must either have an occupation on THE LIST of 38 Canada deems essential or have pre-arranged employment. It appears your occupation is on the list so go to 
Quick Search - Results
for more details and description. If you qualify you can apply for a PR (Permanent Resident) visa and if approved be here in 6-9 months. Assuming you and your girlfriend are in a common-law relationship she can come with you under spousal sponsorship.
The costs are all applied by the Canadian Government so no rip-off is involved. You should stay away from so-called Immigration Consultants. That can certainly be a rip-off.


----------



## Mattingalls (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks very much mate


----------



## Mattingalls (Oct 15, 2009)

By the way, If I get the PR Card do I still need to get a work permit? It might sound like a stupid question but im just making sure


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Mattingalls said:


> By the way, If I get the PR Card do I still need to get a work permit? It might sound like a stupid question but im just making sure


No, with a PR card (visa) you are Permanent and if desired you can proceed to citizenship after 3 years, if you so desired. It allows you to come to the country with no employment in place and settle in any part you choose. Once you have activated the status you must spend at least two years out of five in the country to retain your status. Those two years are cumulative not consequitive.


----------



## samirbhoir (Oct 18, 2009)

*willng to move canada*

hi friend, i m from mumbai, i m in to internet marketing field since 3 years and wish to do 7 months Search engine marketing program in Victoris or vancouver BC, and with that i want to work part time in internet marketing related job or any suitable job initially to support my living there, so can u suggest me that is this my decession correct, will i be able to support my self there if i take this 7 month course , please do reply me my friend.


----------



## samirbhoir (Oct 18, 2009)

samirbhoir said:


> hi friend, i m from mumbai, i m in to internet marketing field since 3 years and wish to do 7 months Search engine marketing program in Victoris or vancouver BC, and with that i want to work part time in internet marketing related job or any suitable job initially to support my living there, so can u suggest me that is this my decession correct, will i be able to support my self there if i take this 7 month course , please do reply me my friend.


thanks for replying brother, My course is in victoria school of business, victoria, BC, its fees are around 12500$ and i hope that course will definitely enhance my skills in internet marketing and there is lot of demand of internet marketing in all the countries in CANADA as well, so what i think is around 8500$ for year expenses. so i will have to arrange 21000$ for a year right na borther. if i get job there any part time it will be good so that i can save my money, if not than will my these money be sufficient for me for a year there????


----------



## Embe (Feb 13, 2013)

Dear samirbhoir,

Your post was from 3 years ago so this is probably too late. 

Please do NOT take this course. University tuition in humanities or sciences or engineering in Canada is about $5000 or so per year (for Canadians, it is higher for foreigners in most of the 10 provinces).

There are many, many 'colleges' in Canada that offer these dubious programs for $10,000 or more. I am a Canadian and I assure you this plan is designed to prey on people like you. These are all SCAMS. There are almost never any jobs afterward, except illegal 'cash-jobs' from employers (often Indian, Chinese) who exploit the desperation of the people who graduate. No Canadian would pay $32,000 to get job training from these colleges - partly because these programs are bogus and because these 'colleges' have no status compared to universities.

If you want to do search engine marketing, you'd be better off finding out what North Americans charge for that service and charge just a bit less and do it from India. You can set up your own website and a paypal account. You can do something - something else. Just do NOT enroll in any of these colleges. It is basically a form of indentured servitude that will keep you in an illegal, shadowy labour market with no protection from employers - and doing menial labour, not internet marketing. Most Canadians do not know this is going on. If they did, these places would be shut down.


----------

